# Brief range report on the Ruger Security 9



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

As most of you all already know, I am a fan of Ruger firearms. My latest acquisition is the Security 9, which I purchased a few weeks back. I bought the model with the Veridian laser attached which I ended removing for a couple of reasons, mainly difficulty in finding a leather holster that it would fit.
After several trips to the gun range and the subsequent cleanings, I decided to share some thoughts on this handgun. First, the fit and pointability of this gun is top notch. I have fairly large hands and it fit and pointed very well and it is also comfortable for my wife to handle with her smaller hands. The sights are adequate for the gun, the rear sight is adjustable for windage by loosening the set screw and drifting with a wooden dowel or some other tool, the front sight in no adjustable.
Once I was at the range, the real testing began. The Security 9 handled every type of bullet that I fed it. I had no FTF's or FTE's in the 350 rounds I shot...(I do not believe that the Security 9 is rated for +P ammo).
Accuracy was excellent at 5, 7, 10 and 15 yards and the recoil is very manageable. After each 100 or so rounds, I disassembled and cleaned the gun, inspecting it very carefully for any problems which I did not find any. Disassembly and reassembly is very easy and can be accomplished with in the field with the aid of a spent shell or small pry type tool.
Overall, I am very pleased with this gun and it is now in my CC rotation as it is very concealable. BTW, I paid $309 OTD for this gun w/laser.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

What are the differences between the SR9 series and the Security 9?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

About a 100 bucks.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Security 9 hammer fired SR9 striker security 9 max 15 rounds SR9 17. SR9 slight narrower. SR9 has loader chamber safety security 9 does not. Sr9 has a more rugged barrel. SR9 both sights are adjustable .
Both great hand guns one a budget weapon the other not. Long term the SR may fit others needs better. Depends on how you plan to use it.
I have had an SR9C for a while and it is flawless.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Security 9 hammer fired SR9 striker security 9 max 15 rounds SR9 17. SR9 slight narrower. SR9 has loader chamber safety security 9 does not. Sr9 has a more rugged barrel. SR9 both sights are adjustable .
> Both great hand guns one a budget weapon the other not. Long term the SR may fit others needs better. Depends on how you plan to use it.
> I have had an SR9C for a while and it is flawless.


As I assumed, however it sounds very similar to the SR9E (essential) except for the width and capacity.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Security 9 hammer fired SR9 striker security 9 max 15 rounds SR9 17. SR9 slight narrower. SR9 has loader chamber safety security 9 does not. Sr9 has a more rugged barrel. SR9 both sights are adjustable .
> Both great hand guns one a budget weapon the other not. Long term the SR may fit others needs better. Depends on how you plan to use it.
> I have had an SR9C for a while and it is flawless.


I have a SR9 also, The Security 9 is a tad smaller but for the price it is a heckuva gun. I usually CC my SR9 but I have added the Security 9 to my EDC rotation as it is easy to conceal. IMHO, both are built like a tank.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

redhawk said:


> I have a SR9 also, The Security 9 is a tad smaller but for the price it is a heckuva gun. I usually CC my SR9 but I have added the Security 9 to my EDC rotation as it is easy to conceal. IMHO, both are built like a tank.


 Major difference is the Striker fired. I am not against hammer fired weapons but in this case the Striker fire wins out. Ruger with the different semi auto's moved to fill a wide market the weapons offer options and price. No madder what there will always be many the the price tag is all they see. That does not make the weapons bad ones low coast can still be a great weapon.
Hard to go wrong with any Ruger IMO.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Just don't Be the Beta Tester for them


----------

